# Hello Everyone from the new guy!



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

Welcome to Archery Talk.


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

18upDuk.


----------



## Bronion30 (Jul 9, 2005)

Welcome to AT!!!


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## Irish Sitka (Jul 2, 2009)

All the way from Ireland, welcome to you.
You will get great information in here and meet like minded people willing to help you out.
Enjoy.


----------



## THE BULL (Feb 24, 2009)

Welcome to At...Enjoy!


----------



## cptbrain (Dec 16, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## 18upDuk (Sep 29, 2011)

Thank you all for the welcome. Lots of great info here, hopefully I will be able to utilize it.


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

Welcome to the insane asylum


----------



## daltongang (Jul 29, 2009)

Welcome to ArcheryTalk! :darkbeer:


----------



## Ghost23 (Jul 15, 2011)

Welcome to AT! Glad to see you back into archery


----------

